# Fangs and Dental Prosthetic Class WCHC



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

I am teaching a class on how to make your own custom fangs and dental prosthetic class fro the 2013 WCHC. If you want just a text idea of what I bring to the class, here you go. But I will offer you some hands on training and show you how to trouble shoot some of the more frustrating issues you can come across.

The cost of the class goes ENTIRELY to the Oregon School for the Deaf. I am not asking for reimbursement of supplies or am I charging for my instruction. The cost you pay goes to help these awesome kids who love haunting and, frankly, scare the crap out of me.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=614059#post614059

Check out the show schedule and I hope you can make it. Cons are awesome, and there are some really cool people who show up...so cool they even put up with me :googly:

Cory
Nightmare Playgrounds


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Wish I could attend this. I'm at the other end of the state, so getting there would be an issue.


----------

